# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs Boston Celtics 3/23/07



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*vs







*
*Dallas Mavericks [56-11] vs Boston Celtics [20-48]*
| Friday, March 23rd 2007 | Boston MA | TD Banknorth Garden | 6:30pm |
| *TV*: FSNSW | *Radio*: ESPN Radio 103.3 FM | 

*Game Notes*
The Dallas Mavericks used a home game against the Boston Celticsto snap out of a brief slump last week. Back to their winning ways, the Mavs look to remain undefeated on their road trip when they visit Boston on Friday.Dallas had lost consecutive games for just the second time this season before beating the Celtics 106-101 last Friday, kick-starting what has become a four-game winning streak.The Mavericks (56-11) have taken the first three of a six-game trip, beating Cleveland 98-90 on Wednesday to add to victories over Detroit and New York. 

Dirk Nowitzki scored 23 points and Jason Terry had 21 for Dallas, which held the Cavaliers bench to three points."This team is not going to win 50-plus games with just Josh Howard and Dirk Nowitzki," Cleveland's LeBron James said. "They have great players in Devin Harris, (Jerry) Stackhouse and J.T. (Terry), and their bigs are very active."After shooting 57 percent (30-for-53) in the first three games of the winning streak, Nowitzki was just 9-for-24 on Wednesday, but he had plenty of help as his teammates shot 52 percent."That's why we are a great team, because other guys stepped up when we needed them," said Nowitzki, who added nine rebounds and six assists.Nowitzki had 30 points and Howard matched his career high with 30 in last week's win over Boston. 

Nowitzki is averaging 27.4 points in 15 career games against the Celtics, his best mark against any team, and 28.4 points at TD Banknorth Garden, his best in any arena.The Mavericks have dominated the series with Boston lately, winning six straight and 12 of the last 13 meetings. Dallas -- which has taken six of the previous seven matchups in Boston -- has won 14 of its last 16 road games.The Mavericks are likely the last team that the Celtics (20-48) want to see coming to town after Boston blew an 18-point third-quarter lead to Charlotte in a 92-84 loss Wednesday night.The Celtics, owners of the Eastern Conference's worst record, left their starting five on the bench as the game slipped away."I was not throwing the game, or anything like that," Boston coach Doc Rivers said."I've heard all those questions. Honestly, I got to the point early in the fourth quarter and I turned to the coaches and said to them, 'We are either going to win or lose with this group.' 

"The Bobcats scored 18 straight points after Celtics star Paul Pierceleft the game in the third quarter after getting poked in the eye and also suffering a cut on the inside of his mouth. Pierce scored 23 points, but didn't return after his injuries, though he could have.Rivers instead chose to stick with the second team and the Celtics were outscored 30-13 in the final quarter."Those are the guys that always (complain) about playing. ... But when you get in you've got to have fight," Rivers said. "That was the whole message. There was no other message. Hold the lead, win the game, have pride. Or lose the lead and show us what you don't have."Despite winning five of its previous seven home games before Wednesday, Boston still has the NBA's worst home record at 9-24. 










* Who's Hot?* Jason Terry 

He scored 12 points to open the trip, but six of those came in the final 3:38 to beat Detroit. He's averaged 18 points and is shooting 60 percent from the field in the last two games. ... Erick Dampier has scored in double figures in back-to-back games after going 49 games without doing so. ... Boston's Al Jefferson has averaged 19.6 points, 12.2 rebounds and 1.81 blocked shots since the All-Star break.

*Who's Not?* The Celtics bench 


Boston coach Doc Rivers wanted to see what his reserves could do with an 18-point lead late in the third quarter against Charlotte, so he left them in the rest of the way. They lost the game, 92-84. ... The Celtics have been held to less than 90 points in five of the last nine games. ... The Mavericks bench, outside of Jerry Stackhouse, has scored a total of 12 points over the last three games.
*Injuries*


*Mavericks: *D.J. Mbenga (_torn ACL_), Devean George (_right knee_) and Greg Buckner (_left knee_) are questionable. 
*Celtics: *Theo Ratliff (_sore back_), Tony Allen (_torn ACL_) and Wally Szczerbiak (_ankle sprain_) are out. 













​


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Has anyone heard a timetable for getting Buck and George back in action?

I don't really see a need to rush them back, but it would be nice to see them in action for a few weeks prior to the playoffs.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I tend to agree about the timetable, but the capacity that they are used for isn't the same as someone like Dirk or another primary. As long as they can chase a Kobe or Nash around, I would just want them 100%.

Good article by David Moore on Harris.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

TD Banknorth Garden - funny name for an arena. :lol:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

xray said:


> TD Banknorth Garden - funny name for an arena. :lol:


Was thinking the exact same thing while putting together the GT.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Buckner is "questionable" and Buckner is "game time decision."

At least both of them sound pretty darned close to returning.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I would like George to take couple more games off though....

Having him for the playoffs is better than having him on-and-off.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Also..... NT's mojo rolls tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Also..... NT's mojo rolls tonight! :biggrin:


Mavericks are pk'em on vbookie!!! :whistling: 

Get you some!!!!!!!! :greatjob:*

*In no way am I condoning the practice of wagering real money on the folly of sports or other fantasy endeavors in which one has no control.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

xray said:


> *In no way am I condoning the practice of wagering real money on the folly of sports or other fantasy endeavors in which one has no control.


I am!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Battle of the quarters thus far...79-64 Mavs


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

and we are now 4-0 on a road trip after the rout of the celtics


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

mavs rout the celtics to go 4-0 on a 6 game road trip with games in atlanta tonight and new orleans tuesday to come


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

This team has a definite look of one who is focused on getting tuned and healthy for the playoffs.

I like it. :clap2:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Anybody else noticing that the Jet is gaining speed ?

His numbers for March (11 games): 20.3 PPG / 57.3 FG% / 51.8 3PT% / 3.1 RPG / 5.5 APG / 1 SPG

:clap:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm so glad to see that Devin finally has whatever was in his head finally out. Until March 2007, the guy was incredibly passive and extremely unaggressive. He tried to hard to be the point guard and set up his teammates when he literally has the capability to get an and-one at any moment he desires. Finally, it appears like whatever was keeping him from really becoming a threat in this league is out of his system. In three of the last four games, Devin's scored 17 or more points. And he's capable of distributing at the same time - in those 3 games, he averaged 5 assists. Watching him, you just get the feeling that he's going to be an All-Star sometime in the near future. He's already an All-Defensive Team candidate with his uncanny ability to draw charges, fight through screens (is there a better player in the league than Devin Harris at doing that?), and stay in front of his man. Thanks to his 18-point effort last night, he's broken into the double-digits scoring club as well (10.0 PPG now on the season after 9.9 last season). His jumpshot's improved drastically, and though he doesn't take many threes, this is the first season I've actually felt confident that if he does take one, it'll go in (I realize his percentage isn't very high, a lot of that has to do with misfired desperation attempts at the end of quarters and in-and-out shots). Devin Harris = <3.


----------

